# can you raed tihs ?



## redliner (May 31, 2004)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't
>
>mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt
>
>
>tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The
>
>
>rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit
>
>porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter
>
>
>by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.
>

>Fcuknig amzanig huh?
>


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

You *are* stephengreen -- and I claim my Â£5. 

Mark

Oh, and this is a repost ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oevr nad otu Rgore :-*


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I think Kell posted this last year some time.....


----------

